# RIP, Brian Asawa



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

http://slippedisc.com/2016/04/terrible-news-wonderful-countertenor-dies-aged-49/


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

anmhe said:


> http://slippedisc.com/2016/04/terrible-news-wonderful-countertenor-dies-aged-49/


What a shock! I'm not familiar with his voice, but I do remember his name; he was in the first Met performances of GIULIO CESARE in the 1990's. From the link you posted it seems like the cause of death was alcohol or drug-related? Regardless, it's a terrible thing.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I worked with Brian in 1997 when he was singing the role of Arsamene in Handel's _Serse_ at the Göttingen Handel Festival. We did four performances and then recorded it for Sony in Watford Town Hall. He was camp, funny, outrageous and out partying whenever the schedule allowed. He did, however, take his work very seriously and he musicianship was second to none. Apparently, his partying never subsided and he died of cirrhosis of the liver. Very sad. Too young at 49.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Delicious Manager said:


> I worked with Brian in 1997 when he was singing the role of Arsamene in Handel's _Serse_ at the Göttingen Handel Festival. We did four performances and then recorded it for Sony in Watford Town Hall. He was camp, funny, outrageous and out partying whenever the schedule allowed. He did, however, take his work very seriously and he musicianship was second to none. Apparently, his partying never subsided and he died of cirrhosis of the liver. Very sad. Too young at 49.


My uncle died of the same thing, though he was much older. I guess some people are just prone to addictions.


----------

